# Background Photo



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

What's your current background photo? 
I normally rotate my computer's background every now and then, but I notice that I had this one (attached to thread photo) for the longest and I think I am gonna keep it for a little more. 
There is something about Monkey that just steals my heart :wub: I think it is his crazy , but fun personality. 
On the other hand, in this photo, you can see Monkey's angel-side :wub:












Sent from Kat's iPhone


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

He is sooo gorgeous what beautiful black nose and eyes !


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lynzodolly said:


> He is sooo gorgeous what beautiful black nose and eyes !


Awwh thanks! He is my first maltese and the one who introduced me and made me love this breed due to his personality :wub: 




Sent from Kat's iPhone


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww look at that little face, just like an angel.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> ..., just like an angel.


... Until you see him 'act' LOL

Yesterday, Crystal was running my way (trying to hide away from Snowy who was forcing a game of wrestle) at some point of the chase, he took a grab of her tail trying to stop her until she reached my arm... 



Sent from Kat's iPhone


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a picture of Heidi as my background on my computer. I haven't had the heart to change it since she passed.

Here's my pretty girl....


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Snowy is a fun and spunky angel :wub: That's a great photo of him! something about those eyes :heart: Hope you're doing well, Kat! 

Is Lenny still with you guys, btw? I noticed him off your siggie pic?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I wish I had Snowy as my cover page on FB. :wub::wub: He's so handsome that he would make me smile every time I looked at the screen. :chili:
It's funny but the background I have is an earlier shot of the Time Warner background of stars for Christmas. I keep it up all year round because it's very colorful and makes me happy I change my FB cover shot very often depending on what I've been doing, what I've shot recently and time of year, etc. Here's the background/screen saver shot I use that I shot a few snowy years ago


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine is Amy my little black cocker, sleeping on the couch on her bunny.... all my babies are special but she was extra special. I put it put when I got my computer and haven't changed it since and she's been gone 9 years on Dec 2nd.......
I don't have the heart to change it either...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

maltese#1fan said:


> I have a picture of Heidi as my background on my computer. I haven't had the heart to change it since she passed.
> 
> Here's my pretty girl....


That is one precious photo of beautiful Heidi :wub: 


Sent from Kat's iPad


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I. Have Dewey as my cover now, but change them all the time. He was only home

a week or two here.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hoaloha said:


> Snowy is a fun and spunky angel :wub: That's a great photo of him! something about those eyes :heart: Hope you're doing well, Kat!
> 
> Is Lenny still with you guys, btw? I noticed him off your siggie pic?


Thanks pal!

Lenny is doing well. Not with me, but with his forever parents (with no skin kids - only fur and Lenny is their one and only). He spent all his summer with me though. Fostering him was going successful at the beginning, then it failed (I was into this "mind vs. heart" phase - I didnt let him go), then it finally succeeded. It wasn't an easy thing to do, but a right thing. At least I get to see him and just know that he is still a happy boy. I do see him from time to time. He is with a family as the only malt. Snowy and Crystal still see him every once in a while (I guess I better start an updated thread anout adorable Lenny  ) 


Sent from Kat's iPad


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwwww, such an adorable shot of my little sweetheart Snowy!

Kat, I really can understand that you're so in love with him and his unique personality as I had the chance to meet him in person! :chili::w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Kat - I wish I had Snowy as my cover page on FB. :wub::wub: He's so handsome that he would make me smile every time I looked at the screen. :chili:
> It's funny but the background I have is an earlier shot of the Time Warner background of stars for Christmas. I keep it up all year round because it's very colorful and makes me happy I change my FB cover shot very often depending on what I've been doing, what I've shot recently and time of year, etc. Here's the background/screen saver shot I use that I shot a few snowy years ago


I think that you are displaying a beautiful photo, awesome Sue  

As for Monkey, he woofed to me that auntie Sue should feel free to display his photo anywhere that will make her smile :hugging:


Sent from Kat's iPad


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Mine is Amy my little black cocker, sleeping on the couch on her bunny.... all my babies are special but she was extra special. I put it put when I got my computer and haven't changed it since and she's been gone 9 years on Dec 2nd.......
> I don't have the heart to change it either...


That is a VERY sweet photo of Amy, Michelle :wub: :wub: she looks so snuggly in that photo :wub: :wub: I bet that she was loved so much and I can see why :wub:


Sent from Kat's iPad


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> I. Have Dewey as my cover now, but change them all the time. He was only home
> 
> a week or two here.


One of the cutest Dewey photo :wub2:


Sent from Kat's iPad


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Alexa said:


> Awwwwww, such an adorable shot of my little sweetheart Snowy!
> 
> Kat, I really can understand that you're so in love with him and his unique personality as I had the chance to meet him in person! :chili::w00t:
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


I hope all is well with you, the Princess and family, Alexandra :hugging:. 

Glad that you liked monkey's photo and happier that him and I got the chance to meet you all earlier this year 


Sent from Kat's iPad


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

What makes you think that I have Gucci as my background photo????............................................


Well, it's the same one I am using as my avatar....but you just got lucky :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

The one on my computer is the same as my signature picture here, Dusty and Jasper laying in the sun on the deck last summer.

This is the one on my phone. It is Alvin, taken not too long before he left us to go play at the Bridge. I will never change it.


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

This is mine but it rotates thru a whole bunch I have taken!! I just love this one... It looks very fallish... I also love his expression... He was looking for his ball and glared at me like "do you have it" 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Yep, that side is all angel! :wub:

My backgrounds are boring but I do have a pic of Tiffy pegged to the wall straight ahead of me so when I look up from the monitor I see the most cheerful little pup--she looks like she's laughing in it. On those rough days, I'll sometimes glance up at it and smile a little, knowing I'll be home to that in a few hours.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Thanks pal!
> 
> Lenny is doing well. Not with me, but with his forever parents (with no skin kids - only fur and Lenny is their one and only). He spent all his summer with me though. Fostering him was going successful at the beginning, then it failed (I was into this "mind vs. heart" phase - I didnt let him go), then it finally succeeded. It wasn't an easy thing to do, but a right thing. At least I get to see him and just know that he is still a happy boy. I do see him from time to time. He is with a family as the only malt. Snowy and Crystal still see him every once in a while (I guess I better start an updated thread anout adorable Lenny  )
> 
> ...


 I know it's hard to let them go to a home of their own.I feel that way too as I let those little fosters go... We had two this summer and oooh boy I fell in love....

Boy, I could easily turn into a hoarder,I swear,only thing that keeps me from doing it is I have to think about all my fluffs and their happiness.:innocent:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That picture of Snowy looks like he is sitting there with you working. I wouldn't do any work and just stare at his eyes all day long.

Below is the one I have of Aolani on my work's desktop right now - it's an old picture and I also rotate them.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

The background on my computer is a windows theme, and my phone is colored leopard print, I really have a thing about icon things covering pictures. But my Facebook cover photo is Sophie, and always will be.

Those of you that have fluffs that have passed are so strong. I have an album on my computer of Baxter (chow/neufi mix) who passed a year ago and I can't even open it to look at old pictures. Tears start flooding down my face


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

